
Big Name Companies Using Ruby on Rails - raganwald
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2008/03/big-name-compan.html
======
tlrobinson
Bear Stearns

Oh, wait...

~~~
tlrobinson
Err, why was that downvoted? Zed Shaw led a team of Rails devs at Bear Sterns,
and now they're looking for new jobs... <http://www.zedshaw.com/blog>

